# Daisy and Lexi



## jeffashman (Jul 15, 2021)

Daisy in the yard chewing on a bone that belongs to Lexi. Lexi is a new addition to the family, a German Shepard-something mix. She's a five month old rescue pup with a LOT of energy.


Daisy20210715 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


Lexi20210715 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks like Lexi's plotting some payback!


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 17, 2021)

Here's another of Lexi. I was disappointed that the eye, of all things, was out of focus, but I like the shot, so I retained it. Looks ok on a cell phone. We learned today that Lexi is probably a Belgian Malinois Shepherd.


Lexi2021071702 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Jul 17, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Here's another of Lexi. I was disappointed that the eye, of all things, was out of focus, but I like the shot, so I retained it. Looks ok on a cell phone. We learned today that Lexi is probably a Belgian Malinois Shepherd.
> 
> 
> Lexi2021071702 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



That's a handsome dog! love those ears. 

I do like dogs, but with my lifestyle it would be unfair to get one, though the Mrs says we can get one when we retire and are home more, so I'll be holding her to that! I'll need to put that breed on the list .

I'm a bit confused to why the eyes aren't sharp here, your shutter speed, looks much faster than needed so it should be crispy, and even at f6.3 I'd expect some sharpness somewhere in the shot. Were you in one shot and focus recomposing?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice looking dogs, Jeff.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 18, 2021)

weepete said:


> That's a handsome dog! love those ears.
> 
> I do like dogs, but with my lifestyle it would be unfair to get one, though the Mrs says we can get one when we retire and are home more, so I'll be holding her to that! I'll need to put that breed on the list .
> 
> I'm a bit confused to why the eyes aren't sharp here, your shutter speed, looks much faster than needed so it should be crispy, and even at f6.3 I'd expect some sharpness somewhere in the shot. Were you in one shot and focus recomposing?


Thanks! I'm not sure why the muzzle and ears seem to be ok, but the eyes aren't. We were out on the trail, and I had my Tamron lens. Shutter speed was actually set for birds. I think I had AF AI Servo and 1 pt AF set, although normally I have it on AI Focus and Auto Selection AF. There's still a lot about these soul stealing contraptions that I have yet to learn.


K9Kirk said:


> Nice looking dogs, Jeff.


Thanks!


----------

